# Bumper Boy Bango??



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Anybody see one of these in person? Looks interesting I guess. May be worth it for upland training. It looks like you are shooting a DFT with a “thing” around its neck. Not sure how well a DFT would hold up to being repeatedly shot.


----------



## Frenchy (Jul 9, 2005)

Boy those things are fun!! Brings a whole new level to training when your buddies are standing behind you laughing when you miss. But in the end the dog always gets a retrieve so he could care less if you miss. 

The bumbers hold up pretty well from what I can see. They are made of a pretty dense material and are actually pretty small. About the size of a pigeon is all. Then you put a baloon filled with powder around their neck so that you can tell if you hit the thing. They FLY out of the BB. 

Word of caution though........if your dog is a creeper, give your buddy the whistle to blow as the bird is launched! Don't ask me how i know

Fat lip regards,  

Frenchy


----------



## Hidden Valley (Aug 4, 2003)

I noticed on their website there is an introductory price of $139.
Does that include a launcher?


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (May 11, 2005)

They look like a great training tool to really get the intensity level up!

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Frenchy said:


> Boy those things are fun!! Brings a whole new level to training when your buddies are standing behind you laughing when you miss. But in the end the dog always gets a retrieve so he could care less if you miss.
> 
> The bumbers hold up pretty well from what I can see. They are made of a pretty dense material and are actually pretty small. About the size of a pigeon is all. Then you put a baloon filled with powder around their neck so that you can tell if you hit the thing. They FLY out of the BB.
> 
> ...


They look like fun, but I am still not convinced how well they will hold up. I have problems with my regular BB bumpers lasting for very long. How much use have you gotten out of them?


----------



## dixiedog (Jun 18, 2007)

If you miss, then won't the dog get a mouth full of powder when he retrieves the duck w/ a powder filled balloon on it. I would think it is very likely for a dog's teeth to puncture the balloon when retrieving it, thus leaving an unpleasant tatste in his/her mouth. I've never seen one & they DO LOOK FUN, but always thought that could be a possibility.


----------



## Ron Schuna (Jan 22, 2004)

*Will they shoot a regular retrieve-r-trainer bumper*

I'm wondering if they will shoot a regular retrieve-r-trainer bumper or BB training bumper or does it have to be a Bango bumper?


----------



## Frenchy (Jul 9, 2005)

badbullgator -

I don't have one myself......it belongs to one of my training partners. The bumpers seem to be holding up pretty well. I think one could get alot of use out of them before needing to replace them. I don't believe they are made of the same foam as the regular BB bumpers.


dixiedog - 

With my shooting the ballon is rarely popped in the air  . It can and/or does however pop when it hits the ground (not always....depends on cover), but I've also seen the dog return with a full ballon. The baloon attaches to the neck of the dummy and the head is hard like the Dokken DFT so they tend to only be able to pick up the bummper from the body.


Ron-

The BB unit itself is just a regular BB unit. You just launce a different dummy out of it.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Thanks Ron


----------



## Ron Schuna (Jan 22, 2004)

*Remote add on*

I read that there was a remote add on for these units. Would be nice to have as a remote for additional launchers in the mix


----------

